# Winter time flies



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm just getting started with fly fishing, and so far all I've been able to catch is a small flounder on a white and red clouser type fly. I was killing specks and small reds last week on a chartruese paddle tail, but when I'd try a similar colored clouser I would get nothing. Tried a crab and a shrimp gurgler and also nothing. What are some good patterns to throw this time of year?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Two schools of thought on this.*

I live about 450 miles SE of you and have immensely different conditions but--I fished out of P'Cola for several years more than 50 years ago. 

Cold water means fewer bait fish so your fly has less competition. Your water will be super clear and getting colder.

I'd start out fishing something as natural as possible, preferably a tandem rig with a very natural Clouser on the end with a Deceiver with the same color combo above. If the Clouser is down in the grass, the Deceiver may be above the grass and more visible.

If that isn't working, go with a very bright color on the bottom and a natural above.

Remember, dark bottom warms quicker than bright sand. Fish darn sure know it. Often, mid-day is the best time of day.

For getting deeper, fake fibers rule. Sparsely tied flies sink even faster. I generally get close to twice as many flies out of a bucktail than most of my friends. Not than I am cheap. 

Bass spinnerbait skirts really work. 

Try rubbing a little Shedder Crab oil into your flies. Some days it can make all the difference.

Search this column for "Creepy Crawly Redfish fly" I've tied it for years. Quick tie and incredibly effective.

http://capmel.com/forums/topic/creepy-crawly-redfish-fly/


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I tend to think more about water color in the winter. If the water is stained, it seems darker and larger will move more water and get more notice without spooking slow and spooky fish (usually big trout). I have a friend who does well in the Escambia mouth in the winter with big shrimp patterns fished pretty slow. On the other hand, on bright days with gin clear water, medium sized Clousers just presented slower should be key. 

Fish will move around in cold water, just slower and deeper. Look for holding lies like dropoffs and structure. 

And to echo Ken's comments about bottom - some of my biggest trout have come in February over dark mud bottom at noon.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fly CaptKen. I know you, and millions of others, are POed about photobucket. Use this extension to view "lost" pictures. 
Add to Chrome by clicking on box in right upper corner.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...nk-fix/kegnjbncdcliihbemealioapbifiaedg?hl=en


----------

